# VERY Cloudy Water



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

So, I've got a 55 gallon tank that came complete with a heater and filter and everything you need (minus decorations and gravel) for $300 at kramer's in guildford mall. I haven't really been having any clarity issues until about last week when I put a moss ball in the water.

Shortly after that, the water became very cloudy. Like, incredibly so. A few days later, three live plants were put in as well, and it's pretty much the same story.

So I'm wondering if this is normal plant behavior for the first little bit? Or maybe the moss ball? Or is it possible that it's just a bad filter that I got with the tank and should look into replacing it?

I wish I knew what model it was, although I honestly don't remember. Any suggestions on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

This can be a common problem that new tank owners get. First of all we need more info. How long has the tank been up and running? Did you complete the nitrogen cycle? How many fish? What filter do you have? Are you using any type of bio balls? How often are you doing water changes?

In my experiences this is not caused by adding plants. Its usually caused by a fish over load or a tank that hasnt gone through its nitrogen cycle.

Answer the Q's I asked and im sure people on here will be able to help you out


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I've had this tank for about two months or so. The nitrogen finished rather quickly thanks to a good sponge squeeze from my older tank.

It certainly isn't overcrowded. I've got 6 platies, 2 bristlenose plecos, 1 redtail black shark, 2 young bichers (delhezi and senegal), a dwarf gourami, an angelfish, and a yoyo loach. I'm pretty certain that's it.

I'm not too sure what the filter is. All I know about it is that it's an exterior one, so it pours water back in through the top. The filters themselves aren't sponges, but rather a fabric-type cloth of some kind. Kinda like a vaccum bag. 

The only kind of ball I have in there is the moss ball mentioned earlier, and I do weekly water changes, 15 gallons every time.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

raeven said:


> I've had this tank for about two months or so. The nitrogen finished rather quickly thanks to a good sponge squeeze from my older tank.
> 
> It certainly isn't overcrowded. I've got 6 platies, 2 bristlenose plecos, 1 redtail black shark, 2 young bichers (delhezi and senegal), a dwarf gourami, an angelfish, and a yoyo loach. I'm pretty certain that's it.
> 
> ...


Are you testing your water parameters? If so what are your readings?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I always use bio balls of some sort in my tanks. They allow somewhere for the good bacteria to grow. When you clean the filter inserts do you wash them under tap water? fluval makes some so bio balls so does aquaclear. Anything is better than nothing. The kind of filter wou have is called a HOB (hang on back). The lid of the filter will have some sort of model on it hopefully. Does it say anything on the lid? I set up a tank at a buddies house and his did the same thing got cloudy out of no where. Sometimes its better to just leave the problem for a few days and see if it clears up rather than panic and start adding or changing things. Have you tested any of your water?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

raeven said:


> So, I've got a 55 gallon tank that came complete with a heater and filter and everything you need (minus decorations and gravel) for $300 at kramer's in guildford mall. I haven't really been having any clarity issues until about last week when I put a moss ball in the water.
> 
> Shortly after that, the water became very cloudy. Like, incredibly so. A few days later, three live plants were put in as well, and it's pretty much the same story.
> 
> ...


Do a water parameter test and post the reading.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Okay, so I did a water reading yesterday.

Ph= 7.2
kh= 4
ammonia= 0
nitrite= 0
nitrate= 10
phosphate= .5
I never bother testing my GH, since I can never read it.

The filter I have is made by Tetra, I believe, and is called Whisper EX.
It seems this: (http://i.pgcdn.com/pi/78/93/63/789363643_260.jpg) is my bio scrubber, or I suppose my filter. The things I actually thought were filters turn out to be carbon pads (http://turtleshack.com/store/images/whisper ex20 Refill.jpg).

When I do clean everything, I make sure not to use tap water. I just rub the bio pads beneath the soon-to-be-disposed-of tank water. Actually, there is some debate on this between me and my boyfriend. He's under the impression we can just rinse those under a tap cause they're made of plastic and won't hold any beneficial bacteria, thinking the carbon pad has enough of it to not have to worry about it. I keep saying to use old tank water. Opinions? (I also just called the company and they said not to worry about the tap water. Apparently there isn't enough chlorine in it to kill everything off for the couple of seconds it will be under cool water).


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Tap water will kill bacteria, strange the company would tell you that it would not. Bacteria will grow on any surface, even if it seems like simple plastic rails. The new Whisper filter is a fine filter, would not worry about replacing it. The carbon insert is disposable monthly so you would not want to rely on any bacteria on its surface since it is not in the filter full time. 
None of your water tests suggest a problem. Sounds like the cloudiness is related to the moss ball but I cant think of why that would be.


----------

